
Punk Rock Your Life: The Simple Six-Letter Word That Determines Success - getp
http://zenhabits.net/2008/02/punk-rock-your-life-the-simple-six-letter-word-that-determines-success/
======
pg
I thought it was going to be "effort," but "action" may be better because it
implies changing state. I.e. finally quitting. You can tell yourself that
planning your startup is effort, but you can't claim it's action.

